# Great Pyrenees and Chickens



## jdragr (Oct 7, 2016)

We have had our neutered GP since a puppy. He was raised around chickens but never in the same pen. He is 3. Yesterday we cut a chicken size hole in the coop fence so the chickens could come and go as they please and do some free ranging amongst the goats and our GP. We purposefully did it on a day when we were working on “barn stuff” so we could keep an eye on everyone. They came into “his” stable and he didn’t move from his favorite napping spot. This morning I go out and I have one dead chicken (not eaten) and he is chasing another. I finally get him locked into one of the stalls so I can rescue the one chicken and remove the dead one. So what now?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep the chickens penned up or the dog will kill them all. 
There really isn't any correcting you can do now, once blood was drawn and the dog killed for the fun of it.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I’m sorry that happened but I agree with Toth. The dog had too much fun. It’s not an aggression necessarily but a chasing and catch. Either way the result is the same. I would keep your hens locked away.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

There is a common misconception that once dogs "taste blood" they're wild and must be put down. This is bologna. With plenty of time, constant correction, and possibly the introduction of a professional trainer, it's likely that he could be around chickens when closely supervised. If you're hoping that the dog will guard the chickens unsupervised, I wouldn't risk it. It takes a very special temperment to spend alone time with animals as flighty and fluttery as birds. A poultry LGD is a rare and beautiful thing. It sounds like your GP has found his niche with the goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Deborah Haney said:


> There is a common misconception that once dogs "taste blood" they're wild and must be put down. This is bologna. With plenty of time, constant correction, and possibly the introduction of a professional trainer, it's likely that he could be around chickens when closely supervised. If you're hoping that the dog will guard the chickens unsupervised, I wouldn't risk it. It takes a very special temperment to spend alone time with animals as flighty and fluttery as birds. A poultry LGD is a rare and beautiful thing. It sounds like your GP has found his niche with the goats.


 I don't know where you got the part where if the dog tastes blood, you have to put them down. 
It was never mentioned.

Of what we did say, it only means the dog must be kept away from what was attacked or closely supervised in hopes of correction. Some can be corrected, some can not. If they cannot, it doesn't mean a death sentence by any means, it means they have to be somewhere with no livestock, chickens or whatever is attacked or kept in a separate area from those animals ect they have the wrong type of interest in.


----------

